# Kooinda Boutique Brewery



## Trav (9/3/09)

Hey people, Trav here from Happy Place Brewing in Melbourne. We are now selling our Pale Ale in the following establishments- 

- Greensborough Bottle Shop
- Old England Hotel, Heidelberg
- Sir Henry Barkleys Heidelberg
- Nullumbik Cellars, Diamond Creek
- Bar Centrale, Lygon St
- Lambs go Bar, Fitzroy
- Mrs Parmas, Melbourne
- The Nixon, Melbourne
- Penny Blues, Melbourne
- Bar 1806, Melbourne
- Purvis Cellars
- Monty's of Templestowe
- Clouds Wines, Brighton, Camberwell, Sth Melb
- Online, Slowbeer.com
- Sauvignon Cellars, Kew
- The Terminus, Clifton Hill

We are about to double our output to 800ltr per week. More outlets will be soon stoking our pale ale. We are continuing to tweak our beer but are almost 100% happy with our hoppy pale ale. 
Become a fan of Kooinda Boutique Brewery on facebook.com
Thanks for your support
Regards The boys @ Happy Place PTY LTD


----------



## razz (9/3/09)

Any plans on sending the ale down south Trav?


----------



## Trav (9/3/09)

razz said:


> Any plans on sending the ale down south Trav?


Would love to mate, just growing it slowly, where are you exactly? MIght be able to get some to you mate
Cheers Trav


----------



## razz (9/3/09)

Hastings, Mornington peninsula. Very kind of you.


----------



## Trav (9/3/09)

razz said:


> Hastings, Mornington peninsula. Very kind of you.


Leave it with me Razz, wil see what we can do. Might be able to get some down to you.
Trav
I'll be in touch


----------



## Trav (10/3/09)

Trav said:


> Hey people, Trav here from Happy Place Brewing in Melbourne. We are now selling our Pale Ale in the following establishments-
> 
> - Greensborough Bottle Shop
> - Old England Hotel, Heidelberg
> ...


----------



## Fents (10/3/09)

nice to see more and more retailers stocking this beer.


----------



## Trav (10/3/09)

Fents said:


> nice to see more and more retailers stocking this beer.



Hey mate, is it correct that i was invited to your 30th, would love to pop along, you brewing the beers mate.
Trav


----------



## Quintrex (10/3/09)

Trav said:


> Hey mate, is it correct that i was invited to your 30th, would love to pop along, you brewing the beers mate.
> Trav



Oooh 30 fents, better be a cracker beer brewed for that one . Hows that kolsch bud? :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Fents (10/3/09)

yep you are correct boys.

check both ur PM's.

Kolsch is killing it Quintrex. Got a keg put aside from the party but its a whole 11 days to wait! have already been through my 9Litre keg of it too!!!


----------



## Trav (13/3/09)

Thanks to all those aussie hombrewer members who are throwing their support behind the micro's, its a great thing and we hope you enjoy the beers. Thanks to all those who have sampled a kooi! Any feedback would be great about the beer.
Regards Trav


----------



## Cocko (13/3/09)

Simply put, One f*ckin nice beer! I took them around to my mates place, a chef, and his opinion was simple - best beer he had ever drunk!

I picked up a couple from Malt & Vine in Templestowe, probably not on your list because they are a little boutique bottlo who probably bought a slab non direct.... but they did pump it up at the counter!!

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Trav (13/3/09)

Cocko said:


> Simply put, One f*ckin nice beer! I took them around to my mates place, a chef, and his opinion was simple - best beer he had ever drunk!
> 
> I picked up a couple from Malt & Vine in Templestowe, probably not on your list because they are a little boutique bottlo who probably bought a slab non direct.... but they did pump it up at the counter!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmybee (13/3/09)

i've got to say... this is my fave aussie micro beer at the moment. straight up...

and i live around the corner, nice!

jimmy


----------



## Trav (13/3/09)

jimmybee said:


> i've got to say... this is my fave aussie micro beer at the moment. straight up...
> 
> and i live around the corner, nice!
> 
> jimmy



Great to here mate that you like it, you should pop in for a look at the brewery mate give ma call, ya can help us bottle one (LOL) give me a call if ya wanna have a sticky beak!
Trav
0409 862 810
Happy Place Brewing


----------



## Cocko (13/3/09)

Trav said:


> Great to here mate that you like it, you should pop in for a look at the brewery mate give ma call, ya can help us bottle one (LOL) give me a call if ya wanna have a sticky beak!
> Trav
> 0409 862 810
> Happy Place Brewing



Hey Trav, If you don't mind I would love to take you up on that offer... is it cool if I call and arrange a time?

Cheers


----------



## jimmybee (13/3/09)

i'll take you up on that!

happy brewing...


----------



## Trav (14/3/09)

jimmybee said:


> i'll take you up on that!
> 
> happy brewing...


Anytime mate, brewing next saturday if ya keen for a look.
Cheers Trav
Just finished bottling a nice ale, its just about perfect for what we want.


----------



## Trav (16/3/09)

Trav said:


> Anytime mate, brewing next saturday if ya keen for a look.
> Cheers Trav
> Just finished bottling a nice ale, its just about perfect for what we want.
> 
> ...


----------



## brendo (16/3/09)

Tried some about a month ago... was pretty darn nice... looking forward to seeing what you fellas come out with next!!

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Fents (16/3/09)

Kooi got a mention in the latest edition of Beer and Brewer too....nice.


----------



## Trav (17/3/09)

Fents said:


> Kooi got a mention in the latest edition of Beer and Brewer too....nice.


yeah mate they are going to do a full article on us but we need to put it together and send it to them
See ya Saturday. Mick was thinking of coming with me, would that be ok?
Trav


----------



## brettprevans (17/3/09)

great bere and local too. Im now a facebook fan. Its also bloody time Mrs Parmas got it in.

Edit:

It would also be great f you blokes had a tap at brewery that us gents could frequent and drink from.

Oh and you need to update your website to reflect new stoickists etc.


----------



## Fents (17/3/09)

Trav said:


> yeah mate they are going to do a full article on us but we need to put it together and send it to them
> See ya Saturday. Mick was thinking of coming with me, would that be ok?
> Trav



of course mate, tell mick no worries.....now what time should i drop the 19L keg off to be filled for sat night  hahahahahah


----------



## Trav (17/3/09)

Fents said:


> of course mate, tell mick no worries.....now what time should i drop the 19L keg off to be filled for sat night  hahahahahah
> Dont worry mate, we are one step ahead of ya, they'll be some kooi's floating around for sure on the night. Don't you worry!!!!
> Trav


----------



## Trav (17/3/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> great bere and local too. Im now a facebook fan. Its also bloody time Mrs Parmas got it in.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your feedback, unfortunately we are not able to sell from the premises as it is residential, but we are currently checking out local factories, which we will have a bar at. You are right i need to get onto that website, slack. Thanks mate
Trav


----------



## Trav (22/3/09)

Coming soon to Transport Bar too, we think!
Keep ya posted as we are about to double output, hence, double suppliers
Cheers for any support


----------



## Trav (25/3/09)

Hey people, Trav here from Happy Place Brewing in Melbourne. We are now selling our Pale Ale in the following establishments- 

- Greensborough Bottle Shop
- Old England Hotel, Heidelberg
- Sir Henry Barkleys Heidelberg
- Nullumbik Cellars, Diamond Creek
- Bar Centrale, Lygon St
- Lambs go Bar, Fitzroy
- Mrs Parmas, Melbourne
- The Nixon, Melbourne
- Penny Blues, Melbourne
- Bar 1806, Melbourne
- Purvis Cellars
- Monty's of Templestowe
- Clouds Wines, Brighton, Camberwell, Sth Melb
- Online, Slowbeer.com
- Sauvignon Cellars, Kew
- The Terminus, Clifton Hill
- Southpaw Bar, Fitzroy

More Coming Very Soon! Keep ya updated

We are about to double our output to 800ltr per week. More outlets will be soon stoking our pale ale. We are continuing to tweak our beer but are almost 100% happy with our hoppy pale ale. 
Become a fan of Kooinda Boutique Brewery on facebook.com
Thanks for your support
Regards The boys @ Happy Place PTY LTD


----------



## Fourstar (25/3/09)

Hey Trav,

Have you investigated stocking @ Grumpys Green in Smith St? They are a Eco/Green/Vegetarian bar that sources everything locally, including beer and wine. Im sure they would be interested in supporting a local brewery. 

Affiliated by 6 degreees of seperation (SWMBOs old work friend) PM me if you want to name drop


----------

